# Where to buy 52 tele pickguard relic



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I know there's a ton of online stores to buy a tele pickguard but I'm after a relic black pickguard for my custom shop 52 telecaster relic. It's black and has a white pickguard, I want a black relic'd pickguard 

Anyone now where to buy one that is the actual size and thickness as the original? I've bought pickguards before, some fit better than others. 

I know if I contact fender custom shop they always just say we don't sell custom shop parts.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've got nice 1 ply plastic ones.
I'm located in Cavan on.

If you want actual bakilite I can't help you.

Nathan
Nnieman at gmail dot com


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

If you want to consider a different route in black, @GTmaker makes/has a wide selection of LP Records.

sample


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If money is no object I'd check out Callaham. Their pickguards are made from bakelite just like the originals and hand lacquered. Distressed is extra.

Callaham Vintage Guitars and Parts (Callaham Black Fiberboard Bakelite Lacquered 1-ply T Model Pickguard)


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

laristotle said:


> If you want to consider a different route in black, @GTmaker makes/has a wide selection of LP Records.
> 
> sample


I've got one of Gino's, it's pretty sweet.

Nathan


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

The record pickguard is pretty cool. I think it's going to be between Callaham and Axetreme Creations. Both make a authentic looking relic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Good thread. I've been looking into getting a Bakelite guard for my Esquire


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

The Bakelite esquire oem fender can be bought from long and mcquade for around $50. Perfect fit and looks perfect. The relic one they cannot get. I can get the Mexican roadworn tele guard but it may not fit and I guess is thicker than the custom shop version.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

StewMac sells bakelite pick guards. There are also sellers on eBay who sell unfinished bakelite guards-you have to sand and lacquer them if you wish


----------

